# Into the fires of war



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

"Next week, the Horus Heresy evolves. Don't miss out on this momentous occasion, make sure you visit BlackLibrary.com on Friday 15th of April.

See you then

The Black Library Team"












Anyone have a clue what to expect?


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

git i jus started that thread lol; my bet is the Horus Heresy Board Game


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

feth, you beat me to it by a minute. I'm pretty sure it's the Salamanders Horus Heresy Novella, _Promethun Sun_ by Nick Kyme.

demonictalkin56: Why would black library be announcing a Horus Heresy boardgame, when there's already one released? (Can't recall what company it's made by though).


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

@BoK: I thought it might be that, but hoped it would be something different and unknown.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Please be a Salamanders heresy novel, in addition to the novella.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

That's what I'm hoping for too, but it's probably just the announcment of the novella.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Thought it wasn't gonna be out for quite a while yet? Interesting all the same.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

If it is the novella, I presume the _"momentus occasion"_ refers to the Heresy series broadening out into a new format. Other that that, havn't got a clue what it might be.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If it is the novella, I presume the _"momentus occasion"_ refers to the Heresy series broadening out into a new format. Other that that, havn't got a clue what it might be.


Horus Heresy Battles series anyone? :grin:

Lord of the Night


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bane, I was under impression the HH board game was only in US so far and this would be the Euro release. Fair enough though if i'm wrong.

In that case I live in hope that a HBO styley series lol


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

demonictalkin56 said:


> Bane, I was under impression the HH board game was only in US so far and this would be the Euro release. Fair enough though if i'm wrong.


Your wrong. I have seen it on the shelves of two stores over here.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

demonictalkin56 said:


> git i jus started that thread lol; my bet is the Horus Heresy Board Game


Boardgame of HH has been already made over year ago.

This could be Salamander thing, but can assume in way this was presented that it could be some new Limited Edition stuff.


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Sacred Feth said:


> Anyone have a clue what to expect?


I was just wondering what you were talking about when I read this question... so put me down as a "not a clue." 

I'm kinda excited though lol


----------



## jmambrosian (Nov 30, 2010)

This going to sound stupid I know, but why the hell have they never done some exclusive action figures or something like that. Again I know it sounds stupid but thats the kind of stuff we Americans like. It's not enough for us to spend money on the books but we are suckers for little plastic men that cost us our rent money and dignity.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sacred Feth said:


> "Next week, the Horus Heresy evolves. Don't miss out on this momentous occasion, make sure you visit BlackLibrary.com on Friday 15th of April.
> 
> See you then
> 
> ...


Vulkan and alot of salamanders hmm.. looks like in the side of the cover of the right might be a piece of a salamders armour


----------

